# why is another soaper buying my soap?



## Dorit

I recently launched my web site. Today I get an order, via PAYPAL, from another soaper that makes goat milk soap. From going to the web site all I can gleam is that the name could be msmith and the website is thebathery.com I can't imagine why she wants this, its not as if she can figure out my recipe, its not as if what I do can't be found by surfing the web :? What do you think? Dorit


----------



## Guest

Could be she is claiming its her own and she is buying from you to resell.. what are her prices like..? was it a large order?
I have a person that buys from me wholesale that runs a legal dairy here in MI, and she only makes soap occasionally since she is so busy making cheese.. she labels it as her own and resells.. 
If it was a small order, maybe she just likes to try others soaps.. I love all homemade soaps if they are good ones, and enjoy using others...


----------



## hsmomof4

Are you sure that's the right website? I don't see any soap there at all, let alone handmade goat milk soaps.


----------



## Fiberaddict

I buy other's soap for inspiration. And sometimes because I just....want to use soap I didn't make. :lol


----------



## Dorit

this the web address http://www.thebatherysoaps.com/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Michelle Smith is on here and on facebook. I don't care who buys my soap and nearly half my business is the sale of unwrapped bars that others wrap and sell as their own. And besides Dorit, you make some pretty soap! I would love to order soap from everyone I admire, you are an artist, I can only imagine how pretty your soaps are in person!


----------



## SherrieC

Oh if you have pretty soaps, then that's the reason. : ) I don't make pretty soaps, I make plain jane great soap.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

actually i know who it is, and all she wants to do is try your soap.


----------



## Anita Martin

If I could, I would order every soap I saw online that I liked, especially if it's a scent I've been wanting to try but want to see what it smells like in soap first. I too would not care if another soaper bought my soap. It's a sale and most of us will promote each others product if the chance arises and we know the soap is good.


----------



## VickiLynne

Dorit, 

I want to see your beautiful soaps! Do you mind posting the URL to your website?

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## Dorit

Please understand I am not fishing, I am just so surprised that another soaper would want my soap. So I am proud that what you say is the case. Working in a vaccum, here in the sticks, I have no way to get feedback to let me know how Im doing.
VickiLynn, my web site is Artisan-Soaps.com


----------



## creamtea

I think good for you! Its lovely other soapers buy each others soaps! It shows you make lovely soaps!


----------



## Greylady

Dorit, you have beautiful soaps! Love the colors.


----------



## VickiLynne

Dorit,

What a beautiful website! Your soaps are just lovely! I might order too! LOL! I love trying other people's soaps!

Vicki/NC


----------



## todog

oh wow, your soaps are so pretty. and you nubians are just as pretty. love the web site too.


----------



## Greylady

with everyone admiring each others soaps, has there ever been a soap swap done here?


----------



## Guest

Dorit, your soaps are beautiful... and yes we have had many soap swaps here...


----------



## a4patch

I purchase other DGI soapers stuff all the time. If someone offers something I want to try for any reason, I order it. Consider it a compliment. I have ordered soaps to get the feel of the shape of that bar, to try a new scent, to compare how it lasts to mine, to compare lather, to try a new product, or just to spoil myself! It is a tax deduction for research as far as I am concerned.


----------



## [email protected]

I love to buy other people's soaps, Dorit. That's why I ordered yours. I wanted to see your art in person and I wanted to have take a bath with some new scents. I love bath products and now I use nothing but goat milk products, but sometimes I get tired of just using my stuff. And I have a lot of personal issues right now and I barely have time to make any soap much less try any new scents. Your Zen Garden is wonderful!!!


----------



## NPgoats

I'm as guilty as the rest of you :biggrin I buy other soapers goat milk soap and other products too! I also always promote who I bought it from. 
Dorit you have beautiful soap! 
The artist in you really shows through your soaps!
Linda


----------



## swgoats

Me too, I don't soap much, cause I'm always buying soap. I like to try all different kinds.


----------

